# switchback spurs curiousity



## multirail_jack (Sep 5, 2016)

just wondering if its more of a modelling thing to make it fit or did real railroads ever have these times where the facing track into a spur is not long enough causing the need to run more than once to get all wagons placed? (that is train is 4 long but the switchback is only 2-3 long)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw an on line video just this week where on CSX there
was a congested passing siding situation because
one train was too long for it.

Considering the number of railroads and the thousands
miles of track there surely would have been situations
where the switching would be more complicated because
of short tail tracks where geography would not permit
longer. 

I have a power plant on a spur through a
turnout that has a short
tail. There is only space for the loco and one car.

Maybe some of our rail fans will have a video made
of this type of operation.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

On the real Valley Railroad (now the Essex Steam Train), the switch for the yard spurs actually abuts a major road crossing. They often limit the number of cars in one move so as not to interfere with traffic. Search for the Essex Steam Train in CT, USA in Google Earth or your favorite overhead imagery to see what I mean.


----------

